
Victorian Valentine's Day Verses for Rejecting Undesirable Suitors - Avawelles
https://mimimatthews.com/2017/02/13/victorian-valentines-day-verses-for-rejecting-unwanted-suitors/
======
jeron
The book of anti-Shakespeare

------
creaghpatr
Pretty funny, thank you for sharing this practical information.

~~~
Avawelles
I thought they were funny, too. Especially the one about the man who was too
thin.

